# wet or dry



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

im curious whats the maximum Hp shot of NOS I could *SAFELY* put on a qr25? I have heard 50 is the max with a stock engine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

I am not too familiar with the QR's but I assume the same principals of nitrous applies to it as the SR. 50 stock....i'm sure you can go as high as 150(i know people running this). Of course with a shot like that you would need timing retard, fuel, etc. A direct port setup would be recommended if you go above 100 shot.

Kyle


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

my g/f just got the spec-v, I know there was a write up about it in the last issue of scc but I didnt see it. Are the pistons and rods cast or forged and whats the compression at on the qr? I think that car is awesome, I cant wait till hers is broken in. Do you guys know anyone who put a larger then 50 shot on one yet?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

the compression is 9.8:1. i think it has cast pistons and rods and a forged crank but dont quote me i might be wrong. make sure she breaks it in right. drive it calm for at least the first 500 miles. then change the oil. then after a 1000 miles start driving it like its intended ti be driven daily. dont dog it alot, just use the entire rpm range. and very important let the engine get to normal operating temp, before you really get on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

When I had my 93' Sentra i ran a 50 shot of nitrous daily and i did not have any problems at all. The engine was also all stock, i just had Intake, Exhaust. I figured the system all by my self too, it took about 15-20min to install the complete system. it was a Dry system.


----------

